# Taffy lets her hair down.



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_While preparing the spoos for their photo the other night, I let Billy's and Taffy's hair down. Taffy was so pretty with her hair down that we took a series of pics of her and I thought I would share them with you.

I just love the lighter ends that make a beautiful halo around her head in the light. Too bad it really doesn't show here.

_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She is so silky soft on her clean shaven neck....

_










My favorite....


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

She's GORGEOUS!!!! I just want to run my fingers through her silky, satiny coat!!! Beauty!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Gosh she is just the most beautiful thing ever.  I love the way she looks with her hair down, she looks like a super model!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is so shimmery that she glistens in the light. Gorgeous!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you all. That is exactly what Dianne said about her while we were taking her pictures. We have never seen that before and we noticed it after Chantel was groomed too; she had that same shimmer. We did start giving them a supplement for hair, nails, and skin a while ago and wonder if we should attribute it to that. We just love how they shine!!_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

She is stunning !!! What suppliment are you giving ?


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> She is stunning !!! What suppliment are you giving ?


Organic Sea Kelp and Hair/skin/nail suppliment... sure is making all of our guys coats shimmer.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I'll say it is . Man that is some awesome looking coat ....I am prepping to do raw Very intersted in that ... This will be a great additive to that ...
thanks for sharing


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

bigredpoodle said:


> I'll say it is . Man that is some awesome looking coat ....I am prepping to do raw Very intersted in that ... This will be a great additive to that ...
> thanks for sharing


Yes, we feed raw also.  Raw one meal... kibble other meal


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

bigredpoodle said:


> She is stunning !!! What suppliment are you giving ?


_bigred....We are giving an OT from our Rite Aid Pharmacy. It simply says Hair, Skin & Nails, dietary supplement with Lutein & MSM. I just pop one down each dogs throat right before their meal each night. Oh....they also get a fish oil gel pill that I poke a whole in and squeeze out into their kibble. Then I drop the shell in because there is still some oil inside of it. They eat everything._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy has a really interesting coat color. It starts our nearly red at the skin then turns the most interesting color of yellow and then goes almost white on the ends and that gives her the look of having a halo over her. I love the way she is colored._


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What size blade did you use to trim her face. It looks super close like a #30, but I thought they would be too sensitive for a trim that close. It looks gorgeous. Very well done.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Oooppps, yeah, forgot about the fish oil.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BFF said:


> What size blade did you use to trim her face. It looks super close like a #30, but I thought they would be too sensitive for a trim that close. It looks gorgeous. Very well done.


_Actually, I was disappointed because we misplaced the #30 blade and had to use a 10! I have done Taffy with a 30 twice now and her skin is darkening so she looks great with a close trim. I wanted them done with the #30 for them to look their best. I have not had a problem with razor burn on her. She seems to tolerate it quite well. And it really brings out the chiseling that she is developing in her face now that she has started to mature.
_


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I think she looks fabulous. Perhaps if you did the #30, you may not see so much of the shimmer. I can't get over how glossy her whole coat looks.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I just love this little girl. She has a beautiful face. But, for conformation, I wish she had a smaller eye. They are lovely and so expressive but a bit on the large side._


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _I just love this little girl. She has a beautiful face. But, for conformation, I wish she had a smaller eye. They are lovely and so expressive but a bit on the large side._


I adore her larger eyes, yes I know the show prefers smaller, but boy, those large almond eyes are just so soulful!!! And her coat, texture and color are unbelievable. You are doing an amazing job with her.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She's just beautiful. I love her coat.. maybe one day mine will be in a modified cont. who knows. I just shaved Dodger down though!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> She's just beautiful. I love her coat.. maybe one day mine will be in a modified cont. who knows. I just shaved Dodger down though!


_Thank you Aidan.

Hair grows fast ....LOL It'll be in before you know it. 

Taffy is not in a modified but it looks like one. She missed the one show that she was entered in as a puppy because our mom passed away that week. We figured there was no sense in keeping her in puppy clip since we weren't going to make another one before she was one year of age so we put her right into the continental pattern and are growing her out. She is doing pretty good considering she is 10-months old now._


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Gosh she looks so healthy and shiny!


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

I have never seen a shine like it. She looks ethereal. So magnificent.
Can you tell me about the supplement pls,is it a vet product?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_No...it is on the previous page. It is something that we picked up at Rite Aid Pharmacy but I am sure you can get it at any over the counter pharmacy. It is simply named Hair, Skin & Nails. When I have time later I will look at the ingredients in it and post it._


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!!! Her coat is magnificent. Love the photo where you see the underside oof her neck. Beautiful!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, please post what's in the vitamins if you are able!!!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.riteaidonlinestore.com/p...186877&trxp3=1&trxp4=0&btrx=BUY-PLST-0-SEARCH

Found it! lol I'll have to see if I can order it from my work for the puddles.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my, she is beautiful. Hair like silk. Think I need to take some of that supplement myself for my hair!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Buck said:


> Oh my, she is beautiful. Hair like silk. Think I need to take some of that supplement myself for my hair!


That is what I am thinking Buck !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

How gorgeous is she??


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww she has such a beautiful shiney coat.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm I might try this.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she's so pretty! she's my baby Ginger's cousin! (her father is Ginger's grandpa)


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow - i will have to try that supplement - its for humans right?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> wow - i will have to try that supplement - its for humans right?


_Yes it is! It should be easy to find in any pharmacy. Dianne is taking it for herself as well. Her nails aren't as strong as mine and her hair had started to thin a little. It is looking much better now! Her husband started taking it as well._


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Pamela said:


> wow - i will have to try that supplement - its for humans right?


Yes to everyone... it is human, from the pharmacy... and I am using it ALSO, ever since Deb and I have started it with the spoos and MY hair is thicker and shinier, it really works nicely!

But, I have to say, the Norwegian Sea Kelp we give is also meant for hair and skin and I am sure that has something to do with it... it is great for enhancing coat color.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

DEB, you and I really need to STOP thinking the same....LOL... this is just toooooo funny!!!! 
And to everyone.. NO we are not twins.. but we think the same all the time!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> she's so pretty! she's my baby Ginger's cousin! (her father is Ginger's grandpa)


_Yes she is! And Ivy is their cousin too. Do you have any recent pics of Ginger?_


----------

